# One ugly brute of a piccy



## jumbojohnny (Dec 25, 2011)

This is undoubtedly ugly, but I have always liked it. It reminds me of a catastrophe in the school cookhouse on 1st year's toffee making day. This is just another of those bung it on, mash it up, not caring what cropping, filtering, adjusting, coating, arty-farty filters and options used, just kept going until this appeared. I won't be offended in the least if some of you don't like it, but I know that equally, some of you will.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I actually like it.    I'd hang it on my wall no problem.


----------



## jumbojohnny (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you, JeanneM, glad you like it.


----------

